# ISO Hot Pickled Cauliflower.



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Back in my younger days Mt. Olive put out a product called Hot Mixed.  Amongst other things it had cauliflower in it (and was my favorite bit of the whole thing).

Does anyone have a  TNT recipe for hot pickled cauliflower that might be close to the Hot Mixed?

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

My parents used to make gallons of assorted veggie pickles.  Carrots, green tomato green pepper and cauliflower.  We'd make 15-20 gallons a season.  They weren't hot but adding a couple of chilies shouldn't be an issue.

Let me know if you want the recipe.  It'll take some digging so you wouldn't have it today.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy,

Thanks, I would love to see the recipe.  And yes, I see the irony of you being the first to respond to this.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Andy,
> 
> Thanks, I would love to see the recipe.  And yes, I see the irony of you being the first to respond to this.



My sister and I used to fight over the cauliflower as it was our favorite pickle.  No doubt due to the texture as the veggies lose there fresh flavor when pickled.  No SO and my daughters also reach for the cauli first though I haven't made pickles in a few years.

I'll look for the recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Back in my younger days Mt. Olive put out a product called Hot Mixed.  Amongst other things it had cauliflower in it (and was my favorite bit of the whole thing).
> 
> Does anyone have a  TNT recipe for hot pickled cauliflower that might be close to the Hot Mixed?
> 
> Thanks.



I've seen a hot mixed vegetable in the pickle section at Walmart lately. 

What I've done before is save the liquid in the jar and add some of the same vegetables.  Okra pods are particularly good this way.  They take on the flavor of the original within a couple of weeks.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I've seen a hot mixed vegetable in the pickle section at Walmart lately.



I made a mistake once of trying someone else's and not Mt. Olive.  Ugh.. mistake.  I just want a mess of cauliflower really.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I made a mistake once of trying someone else's and not Mt. Olive.  Ugh.. mistake.  I just want a mess of cauliflower really.



I thought about trying this again when I saw it.  I'll pick up some next trip and let you know the brand if it's good.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking forward to your opinions on it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank, Summer in a Jar has several cauli recipes, maybe add some pepper flakes or other stuff?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Frank, what I do to spice up the pickle mixes from the store is pickle my own peppers, (very hot), for about a month, then use that vinegar to add to the store bought jar of veggies.

Then I let it set for a couple of weeks. Works every time!


----------



## giggler (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you looking for a full on "Canning, hot water bath, shelf stable recipe"?..

or just a quick marinated pickle that lasts a few weeks in the 'fridge?

I make the latter quite often..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 15, 2012)

giggler said:


> Are you looking for a full on "Canning, hot water bath, shelf stable recipe"?..
> 
> or just a quick marinated pickle that lasts a few weeks in the 'fridge?
> 
> ...



I am good either way.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2012)

My DH makes hot pickled beets using a spicy Chinese vinegar. My neighbour gave us the vinegar because it was far too hot for her taste. I think it should be diluted first.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2012)

Frank, here's the recipe.  I hope you try it and enjoy it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/pickled-garden-vegetables-77332.html#post1096385


----------

